# iBook G4 qui s'éteint pendant le démarrage



## AppleSpirit (5 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, 

J'allume mon ibook G4 14 pouces, le fond d'écran gris avec la pomme et la roue qui tourne apparaissent et demeurent pendant 3 minutes, après quoi le ibook s'éteint. Le ibook est en permanence branché sur secteur car l'autonomie de batterie est de 10 minutes... 

merci pour votre aide...


----------



## mac_eric (11 Mai 2010)

Salut ,

Tu as un pb sur la carte mère un chip qui est déssoudé : ça se répare tres bien.

Cordialement,
eric

nothing.man@hotmail.fr


----------



## AppleSpirit (11 Mai 2010)

moué... tu fais pauvre de beaucoup d'assurance dans tes réponses toi...

J'ai trouvé le problème : c'est mon câble d'alimentation qui a lâché et puisque la batterie est à plat l'ibook s'éteignait car il n'était plus alimenté.


----------

